# The 'Fighting 51st' prepare for Iraq deployment



## Matzos (Oct 9, 2006)

Territorial Army Troops from 51st Highland, 7th Battalion the Royal Regiment of Scotland, are getting ready for their November 2006 deployment to Iraq as part of 19 Light Brigade.







Over 100 personnel drawn from all over Scotland north of the Forth/Clyde line have spent the last two months carrying out essential pre-deployment operational training in various locations throughout the UK.

The troops were mobilised a couple of months ago and, following a brief stay at Chilwell in Nottingham for the necessary medical and dental check-ups, they proceeded to start their infantry skills training. Last week, they continued their 'foot and vehicle' training at Otterburn Training Area.
51st Highland, 7th Battalion The Royal Regiment of Scotland (7 SCOTS) is the major Territorial Army unit in the North of Scotland. One of 14 TA infantry regiments, it covers an area encompassing one fifth of the landmass of the UK.

Territorial Army soldiers juggle the demands of everyday civilian lives and jobs with a commitment to serving the military in their spare time, in the evenings and at weekends, on a paid part-time basis.


----------

